# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  The Magical Chorus

## sperk

English: http://www.amazon.com/Magical-Chorus-Hi ... 410&sr=8-2 
Russian: http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/3810386/ 
This book, originally in Russian, traces the important cultural figures of the 20th century and their interplay with the government as well as their effect on the masses. The  book covers figures from the worlds of literature, music, dance, and painting. The author's knowledge is encyclopaedic; the more you know about Russian cultural figures the more you'll get out of the book. But even if your knowledge is limited it's still very informative and an easy read. Culture is important in Russia, much more so than in the West, so these people had a great effect on the minds and hearts of the Russian people. But sadly we're seeing signs of a decay, as these once powerful figures like Tolstoy and Solzhenitsyn are giving way to rappers and cheap TV shows.

----------

